# 16V ABA GT3076R



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Ok the Numbers are in. 
so OEM stock head TT 268 cams 92 octane pump gas.








Engine
•2.0l ABA 
•83.5mm JE Thermal coated pistons 
•159mm H beam rods 
•Forged 92.8mm crank 
•GT3076R Turbo 
•44mm Tial Wastegate 
•50mm Tial BOV 
•3" Down pipe/Exhaust 
•BBM BOMB intake manifold 
•80mm Throttle body 
•BBM Fuel rail 
•860cc Bosch EV14 injectors 
•034EFI 1C wastespark Fuel injection 
•LC1 W/B 02 
•Liquid intercooler 17.5 GPM 
•2.0l 16V head 
•TT HD Springs 
•TT 268 Cams 
•3.8bar FPR 
•Fluidamper harmonic ballancer
Transmission
•02A CDZ VR6 w/3.94 R&P 
•DSS stage 3 Axles 
•6puc Foramic Sprung clutch 
•19lbs Flywheel
Suspension

First pull was 377whp @ 18psi
a few pulls later was 391whp 315wtq @ 24psi
then after a few more timing adjustments 
407WHP and 321WTQ @ 24psi
the TQ curve is flat and long... NICE
It was still making power at 7krpm but i was scared on the dyno doing 115mph
I will see what it will make at 8k after the water/meth kit is installed.
The intake temps at full boost were 95F deg. so i don't know if the
water/meth is worth the extrat work?
I'll post the video later here are the dyno sheets
















http://www.youtube.com/user/Re...pz7-8
















_Modified by REPOMAN at 8:48 PM 3-28-2010_


_Modified by REPOMAN at 12:05 PM 4-4-2010_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 16V ABA GT3076R (REPOMAN)*

would be interesting to see how much HP you'd pick up by going to a lighter flywheel.
nice flat tq curve though.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: 16V ABA GT3076R (TBT-Syncro)*

I thought that same thing, should be 10-20 more whp.
I am reinstalling my lightweight 12lbs flywheel next weekend along with my taller gear ratio transaxle. i'll put it back on the dyno after and see what the difference is.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 16V ABA GT3076R (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_I thought that same thing, should be 10-20 more whp.
I am reinstalling my lightweight 12lbs flywheel next weekend along with my taller gear ratio transaxle. i'll put it back on the dyno after and see what the difference is.

awesome. look forward to seeing the difference. i wouldnt be surprised if its in the 20-30 range though.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 16V ABA GT3076R (TBT-Syncro)*

Why would a lighter flywheel add HP? I can see how it would effect how quickly the motor can gain or drop rev's, but hp?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: 16V ABA GT3076R (ps2375)*

It doesn't add HP it allows the engine to produce more HP.
Lightened flywheels reduce the amount of energy produced by an engine that's spent in moving its components (parasitic loss). Since flywheels are solid, unsprung components of a vehicle's driveline, a lightweight flywheel will decrease parasitic loss at a constant rate, improving a vehicle's horsepower and torque output (measured after the flywheel) throughout it's entire rev range

















_Modified by REPOMAN at 6:29 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 16V ABA GT3076R (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_It doesn't add HP it allows the engine to produce more HP. 

It may allow for quicker revving, but I still don't see how you'll see more HP.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 16V ABA GT3076R (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_
It may allow for quicker revving, but I still don't see how you'll see more HP.

Its mass that the motor has to move. Any mass thats being moved by the motor costs energy. The more energy that the motor consumes, the less it outputs.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 16V ABA GT3076R (TBT-Syncro)*

That still doesn't allow it to make more HP. It may allow it to rev faster, but nothing has changed as far as how much power is being made. I bet it shows the same HP on the dyno if all he changes is the FW. If he were to change accessory pullies, that could free-up HP from parasitic losses(ei, turning alt and wtr pump slower), but a lighter FW doesn't do anything like that.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 16V ABA GT3076R (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_. I bet it shows the same HP on the dyno if all he changes is the FW.

$10000 says it doesnt. I'll email you my paypal as soon as you have the cash together.








its not adding power by lightening, its re-gaining power that had been lost to the heavier weight. the only thing that generates power is the combustion, everything else removes power. so the more obstacles you remove, the closer the motor gets to its maximum efficiency/power output.
try running in a pool sometime. the pool isnt changing how much energy you're creating, its changing how much of that energy is put in to forward momentum. So as you lower the amount of water in the pool, the same amount of energy turns in to faster and faster speed. 
make sense now?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 16V ABA GT3076R (TBT-Syncro)*

Nope. I have never seen a flywheel (lightened) advertised as a way to gain HP. A flywheel is used as a means to store energy. It does take energy to accelerate it, but once it is at a speed, there is no extra energy needed to keep it at that speed. And HP is a measurement of power at a specific moment in time at a given rpm(speed). A flywheel is not a load like a water pump, or an alternator are.


_Modified by ps2375 at 10:21 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: 16V ABA GT3076R (ps2375)*

The first part of understanding horsepower/torque relationshi ps is to realize they are both measuring the energy output of an engine. Torque, as it applies to the reciprocating combustion engine, is the amount of rotational force it puts out, usually measured at its crankshaft or its car's wheels, quantified by distance (ft) and mass (lb). Imagine tightening a bolt to 72 lb-ft of torque with a two-foot-long torque wrench (the correct amount needed to tighten those Honda B-series flywheel bolts). If you're holding the wrench at its end when it clicks, you're pushing with 36 lbs of force (72 lbs/2 ft). If you're holding it halfway toward the head, you're pushing with 72 lbs of force (72 lbs/1 ft)-either way, 72 lb-ft of torque is exerted on the bolt.
Now, picture tightening those bolts in one second as opposed to one minute and you're on your way to understanding horsepower, which adds time and a constant multiplier to the equation. One horsepower is defined as the energy needed to lift 550 pounds one foot in one second, and an engine's horsepower rating is simply it's torque multiplied by rpm, divided by 5,252 to convert to revolution per minute (rpm). Therefore, any change in torque results in a proportionate change in hp. No matter how fast you tighten that bolt, it's still experiencing the same amount of force








I am swapping the Flywheel and my OEM transaxle this weekend, All
else will be the Same. ECU Program,Boost, Octane, Tires ect. ect.
I believe it will be in the 430WHP range.
I will re-dyno it on the same dyno and post the results.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 16V ABA GT3076R (REPOMAN)*

Great. I just went to a couple of sites to see how they promote their lightened fly wheels. None mention anything about more HP. And if there was an increase in HP, I would think they would be all over that fact to help sell them.
Here's a quote directly from TT's site:"Flywheel Lightened (210mm Mk1, Mk2 8/16V and Mk3-2.0L to Feb-1994) Reduces the rotating mass of the engine for faster response." Nothing about more HP.
Here's a good article I found via google, seems to use your math and comes to a slightly diff conclusion. http://www.se-r.net/engine/light_flywheels.html 


_Modified by ps2375 at 10:48 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 16V ABA GT3076R (ps2375)*

wait? so your logic is that manufacturer claims are an accurate way of judging what a product will do?
no offense. but there is even a dyno graph posted showing exactly what we're telling you, perhaps its' just time for you to move on.
i question that you even understand what Horsepower is, when you acknowledge that lightened objects will increase how fast a motor revs.









and just so you know "Horsepower is defined as work done over time."
so if you do the same amount of work, in less time, that means you have more horsepower, or if you do more work, in the same amount of time, that would also be more horsepower.


_Modified by TBT-Syncro at 10:21 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 16V ABA GT3076R (TBT-Syncro)*

But you are not doing the same amount of work, you're moving less weight in less time with the same power. If you moved the same weight in less time, then yes, you have more power, but you aren't. By putting less weight on there, you are able to accelerate it faster with the same power. How are you making it more powerful?
Have fun with your 30hp flywheel. I'm done.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: 16V ABA GT3076R (ps2375)*

Calm down no need to get upset, What it means is Parasitic drivetrain
losses are less. so you are correct the engine is producing the same
amount of HP just more is getting to the wheels with a lighter flywheel
so you gain usable WHP.
so with my origanal Dyno sheet it shows 407WHP @7krpm
w/ 15% drivetrain loss the engine is making 468HP at the flywheel
so when i reduce the flywheel weight i will drop my drivetrain loss
5% to 10% total loss will give me 427WHP.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: 16V ABA GT3076R (REPOMAN)*

So I got the old transaxle back in today along with the Light weight
Flywheel 12lbs. I am alot happier with the taller gears, this thing RIPS.


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: 16V ABA GT3076R (REPOMAN)*

car is sick!!







would love to see dyno vid of this!!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: 16V ABA GT3076R (cabbievr6)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdHTDDpz7-8
Thanks, it is Fun As hell to drive and it destroys most anything on the street.


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: 16V ABA GT3076R (REPOMAN)*

sounds sick!!!


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: 16V ABA GT3076R (cabbievr6)*

SO i have about 3500miles on this engine, i have been daily driving it
since i dyno tuned it. it has had 2 oil changes and i just changed
spark plugs. these are the spark plugs i dyno'd with, i just pulled
them this morning so a month of daily driving after dyno.
they look great, i am very happy. I have had an issue with the front
motor mount stud pulling out but i have that fixed and it is ready
for the track next saturday.


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

TBT-Syncro said:


> "
> so if you do the same amount of work, in less time, that means you have more horsepower, or if you do more work, in the same amount of time, that would also be more horsepower.
> 
> 
> _Modified by TBT-Syncro at 10:21 PM 4-8-2010_


 

Then i must be making 1,000,000 HP with the way my job makes me work. 

Watching this, almost same set-up i would like to do with my engine.


----------



## mjt74436 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Are you sure about that?*

"The first part of understanding horsepower/torque relationships is to realize they are both measuring the energy output of an engine."

Oddly, I thought horsepower was a measure of the energy output of a horse
...anyone who doesn't get the basic idea of parasitic loss and see your point here is likely not too bright and clearly doesn't know a piston head from his sister's titty. You're wasting your breath.


----------

